# FTP server path info



## Adrian Willis (Jan 4, 2008)

Can someone help?

I have just puchased LR and need help on the FTP server path & server info.  My hosting is with ipower and my site is www.bonzadesign.com . I'm afraid I can't piece it together. 

Also, I was wondering how you change the order of the photos in the slide show. 

Is there a self help book on LR yet for beginners?

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Adrian


----------



## sandman (Jan 4, 2008)

Your basic server path would be bonzadesign.com. If you are putting your photos in a sub folder, it would be bonzadesign.com/subfolder. Of course, you'll need a username and password to access it. Do you have full access to your server or are you using an uploader from your provider?

You can change the order of the slides by dragging them in the film strip.

I personally think that Scott Kelby's book is the best for beginners.


----------



## Adrian Willis (Jan 4, 2008)

*FTP path info*

Thanks Bob

I'm still having problems making the transfer

there are 2 sections one of which is 

server:         username:             pwd:


and then there is 

server path:

I have full access to my site. I have created a directory 'galleries' (I suppose that would be a sub-folder)

once again my site is bonzadesign.com   with ipower

Also there is a subfolder  box on the right hand menu. Should I put 'galleries' in that?

Thanks
Adrian


----------



## Mick Seymour (Jan 4, 2008)

Adrian Willis said:


> there are 2 sections one of which is
> 
> server:         username:             pwd:
> 
> ...


 
When you log into your site manually to upload your web pages, you will be specifying a URL within whatever software you are using. That URL will presumably be 'bonzadesign.com' or 'www.bonzadesign.com'. This is the server that Lightroom needs. You will also be using a user name and password. Lightroom needs these as well.

Once manually logged in, do you have to change directory to the location of your web pages? If you are using a GUI, Perhaps you do this by double clicking on a folder called 'web' or 'html'? That is the server path that Lightroom needs. If you have to navigate to perhaps 'web/html' then 'web/html' would be the server path Lightroom needs.



> I have full access to my site. I have created a directory 'galleries' (I suppose that would be a sub-folder)


The 'galleries' sub-folder on the server has presumably been created under any path that you may have had to navigate to so if you had to go to a folder called 'web/html' on the server, you've created 'galleries' inside the 'html' folder so the server path for Lightroom would then be 'web/html/galleries'. If you don't have to navigate to anywhere to list your web pages then 'galleries' is the server path for Lightroom.



> Also there is a subfolder  box on the right hand menu. Should I put 'galleries' in that?


This is in Lightroom yes? That is the name of a folder holding the single gallery to are creating. If you check this, Lightroom will create this as a sub-folder of whatever you've told it is the server path; 'web/html/galleries' in my example above. Within Lightroom, as an example, you could enter 'holiday-photos' in the sub-folder box.

Once that is done, the full URL for the newly uploaded gallery will be 

```
http://www.bonzadesign.com/galleries/holiday-photos/index.html
```


----------



## Adrian Willis (Jan 5, 2008)

*Still not working*

Thanks fo all the help but I still can not upload the gallery. It seems that it does not matter what I enter in server fields the upload indicator goes back and forth between 1&2% then times out.

I called ipower and they said use   bonzadesign.com for server and  / for server path. That didnt work either. Any ideas?

Thanks very much
Adrian


----------



## Steve Holmes (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Adrian,

Could you let us know what version of Lightroom you are using? It's helpful if you put this information in a signature as per the rules in regs.

I would try using an FTP program to see if you can connect to your server. If you use Firefox, the FireFTP extension is one that I often use. This would help you see if it is a problem with Lightroom or your server settings.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Mick Seymour (Jan 5, 2008)

Adrian Willis;553' said:
			
		

> It seems that it does not matter what I enter in server fields the upload indicator goes back and forth between 1&2% then times out.



Adrian, you said in an earlier post that you have full access to the server and you created a folder called galleries on it. How do you connect to the server to manage your web site and what settings are set up in whatever software you use?

NOTE: Don't post your username and password in your reply as this is a public forum. Just let us know that there is both a username and a password or not that enables access with whatever software you use.


----------



## Steve Holmes (Jan 5, 2008)

I would also make sure you are using the most current version of Lightroom as there were some FTP bug fixes recently.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 5, 2008)

In that case, Steve, you ought to bring your Signature up to date, since you Are Presumably using the latest, yourself!



Don


----------



## Steve Holmes (Jan 5, 2008)

Ah, yes. Thanks, Don.


----------



## Adrian Willis (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks to all

I downloaded the updates to 1.3.1 and was able to upload the gallery however I can not get open it with the following address

http://www.bonzadesign.com/galleries/velvet/index.html I think this is right?

I checked the site and the images are in  'bin'  When I open  'index.html' I get a blank screen

Has anyone encountered this problem?


----------



## Sean McCormack (Jan 6, 2008)

Adrian, let's see a screen capture of the Upload Settings section of the Right Panel in Web.

It might help.


----------

